# Another Dragon Age Origins Video Card Question



## FickleOldGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello everyone.

I'm new to the forum. I'm one of those guys that make the mistake of assuming their PC is always up to the challenge and can handle any game...even at a moderate performance level. Well I was wrong. I'm an old time gamer who got away from playing games a while back but decided to start playing after I came across Dragon Age Origins. I went and downloaded it. Well, after installing the game, the game told me that my trusty ole ATI RADEON 9700 128 mb wasn't supported. Stupid me. Bummed out, I am now trying to find a graphics card that will work with my PC and the game. The game itself has it's own video card recommendations but I am finding it difficult to locate one of the cards recommended. I've seen posts on the forum where other cards are recommended, but am dumbfounded on which to purchase (that will work with my PC). My system is as follows:

My Computer 
Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66 GHz/2.67 GHz 2.00 GB of RAM, ATI Radeon 9700 128 MB

Computers Operating System 
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3

Any advice would be appreciated. Hopefully I didn't waste my money on something I can't play. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi FickleOldGuy, and welcome to TSF.

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but short of an upgrade for your entire PC, there's nothing you can do to get Dragon Age running on that computer. Your components are simply outdated and way under the minimum requirement - especially your video card, which is 6 generations behind the latest series. You can't even simply buy the required video card, because a) your other specs are also too low, and b) your motherboard would not support it - it wouldn't even have the right slot for the card to go in.

Dragon Age is a fantastic game and I'm sure you'd enjoy it, but it's going to take a complete upgrade to get to that stage. I'll move your thread to the Hardware section, in case you do want advice on a full upgrade that would meet the required specs. (Keep in mind that the *Recommended* specs are what you should be aiming for if you want to play at about medium graphics detail.) Good luck, and I hope you get to play the game.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What Motherboard do you have?


----------



## FickleOldGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Tyree for responding. 

I have a vpr Matrix, Inc. 7100PE 
The main circuit board is:
Board: Intel Corporation D845PEBT2 AAA99697-204
Serial Number: IMM223700681
Bus Clock: 133 megahertz
BIOS: Intel Corp. BT84520A.31T.0004.P01.0208221231 08/22/2002

Hope this helps. Thanks again.


----------

